# New to bees in Connecticut



## Linden (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all--after wanting bees for many, many years, I found out about top bar hives. I'm building two now for the girls who will be coming in April.

Looking forward to learning from and talking to the great folks here.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Best of luck this is a great place to learn about them


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Linden and best of luck to you!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking forward to your posts as you learn with us. Thanks for joining!


----------



## Linden (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## backer bees/CT (Feb 10, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site: A great place to meet and learn with others.
jon


----------

